# How much should i feed and clean my new betta fish?



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

hey guys so i just got beautiful betta fish and im new to this site! called him toothless from how to train your dragon hahaha  so i was wondering how much i should feed him? I feed him pellets and i have been feeding him 2 in the morning and 2 at night. his tank is about a gallon so when should i clean and wat percentage of the water do i change. thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In a 1gal unfiltered tank.....twice weekly water changes...1-50% and 1-100% should maintain water quality....provided that you don't overfed and uneaten food is removed within a reasonable time...

Nutrition-good quality varied diet fed in small frequent meals.....

Look forward to pic......


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yup! Your feeding habits sound good, get frozen bloodworms, he'll thank you!
Bettas do have teeth, just a fun fact, get him to bite you.
Like OFL said, one 50% and one 100% weekly. Is his tank heated?


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Clearly marked sticky on general care for beginners: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=64078


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

hey guys thanks for all your wonderful answers! we also have a 40 gallon tank which we feed the fish frozen blood worms. so i was wondering could i feed my betta fish frozen blood worms just for a treat though! if so how many can i feed him for a treat? I forgot to say my tank is filtered so how many times/how much should i clean his tank thanks!


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

sry bout no pic we hav no good camera  oops they do have teeth haha didnt know that thats okay though my friends dont know that lol


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Bloodworms are fine, they'll love em! Feed a few, they're all protein and can make em constipated...>.< anyways, in a 1g tank do a 50% and 100% WC weekly, or maybe a 25 and 100, because of the filter...


----------



## pinkninja12 (Jul 21, 2011)

2-3 frozen blood worms are good for a treat


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

wow thanks everyone this website has been so helpful!!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Your welcome;-)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

If I were you...

I would get a 2.5 gallon tank. And what I feed my Red is 3 pellets (I feed him twice a day) and every other day I feed him 2 pellets and 2-3 _*frozen *_bloodworms.

I wish luck to you and Toothless!


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh and really nice blog neil d i saved it to my favorites and it has been SO helpful so thanks bunches!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I feel special! ^.^ thanks!


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

I feed my Bettas once a day, in the evening. Once or twice a week I give them frozen treats.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

So where's piano?


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

i just put that in there cause i play piano see : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nATRAZirCkE
skip to 0:37 though


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Amazing! Bravo! *cwappity cwappity* lol but when I asked where's piano, I meant where are YOU.


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

what do u mean?


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

ooooh lol im really slow at things i get wat u were asking lol


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Get it now?


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

hahaha yes i got it


----------

